# Good rep shops in and around London?



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.

basically i am looking for good quality, and cheap reptile shops in anad around london. the three i have been to are:

Ameyzoo - very good shop, very knowledgeable staff, good if occasionally somewhat limited stock. usually stock relatively common species, though unusual stuff may crop up. extremely expensive for some things.
Cold Blooded - wasnt in there for long, will be going there on monday. very big shop, with lots of choice, great variation, and huge amount of hatchling snakes! very good value, helpful staff, lots of unusual snakes.
Crystal Palace reps - again wasnt there for very long. quite a large shop, though not the nicest to spend lots of time in. great variation, lots of quality reps. loads of balls, and gtp's. very helpful staff, and quite reasonable prices.
basically, are there any other quality snake and rep retailers in this area? any feedback on the above, or on any other retailers.

thanks alot,

Alex


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

What are you interested in, livestock or hardware, or both?

If you're in Beaconsfield then you're quite close to Ashford Aquatics and Exotic Plant and Pet Centre near Heathrow, both of which stock livestock and hardware.
World of Water at Staines also stock a fair bit of hardware, but no livestock except a few turts. And Surrey Pet Supplies supplies products for UK dogs, cats and other pets UK at Hersham is worth a visit for the excellent collection of exotics that they keep upstairs in their private zoo, none for sale but some really nice animals including some very large snakes and lizards. Downstairs they have a selection of equipment, nowhere near as much as on their website, but what they do have is very well priced. It's also the cheapest place I know locally for frozen pinkies etc...


----------



## Vaughan69 (Nov 22, 2007)

Theres a fantastic one in hillingdon, not too far from Beaconsfield. Called judds pet shop, they hav eloads of equipment and quite a few snakes/ fish/birds etc, pretty much everything really. They have a website but it is very basic so your better off going down there to be honest.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

If you're going to Cold Blooded again then Jungle Phase is worth a look, reasonably sized and breed at lot of their stuff on-site. It's only 1.5 miles away from CB in Hornchurch
Untitled Document


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Cheers for that Fangip, they have some great prices. i am after boa morphs, so it sounds like a prety decent place to me!

thanks everyone, i will check them out at some point!

Alex


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Only a little one, but Kings Reptile and Aquatics on Camden highstreet, in Camden. Very nice people that run it, varying selection (though not huge) of livestock. The people always have all the time in the world for you, even if your not buying anything... worth a look if your in the area (NW1).


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Only a little one, but Kings Reptile and Aquatics on Camden highstreet, in Camden. Very nice people that run it, varying selection (though not huge) of livestock. The people always have all the time in the world for you, even if your not buying anything... worth a look if your in the area (NW1).


I went there but it was closed :lol2:

whats it like, big? cheap?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

drummerkid1993 said:


> I went there but it was closed :lol2:
> 
> whats it like, big? cheap?


Oh, bugger. Yeh, I think they are closed all sunday: I dont know when you went though. Also, they dont open until 10am 

No, its not big. Its got a downstairs with some aquatics in, and then an upstairs (which is actually the main shop) with some dry goods in the main bit. You go through to the back room, where they have a room with reptiles in. Small room, but crammed as much as possible with reptiles (in a good way: they are excellently looked after, everything is clean and the animals are great). They get a few different things in, its always changing everytime I go in!

Pricewise: dry goods (is it called dry goods in a reptile shop? I was previously a fish keeper, an thats what we called it...) are averagely priced I would say, livestock can sometimes be a bit pricey, but it is a small shop. As I say though, the two men that run it are really nice, and like talking whenever I go in. I would recommend it.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

The other closish one to you is Aquasplash on the A4 towards Reading - in Ladds Garden Centre.
Last time I went in there they'd improved the place tons, although it had been months (possibly years) since my visit before that!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

quite a few to think about.

i am really looking for a shop with good livestock variation, specifically with lots of snakes! cold blooded and Jungle Phase certainly fulfill that! will report back on them on monday!

Alex


----------



## reptilemadgirl (May 26, 2009)

iver heath, the jungle , down swallow street, a huge variety , great conditions not that big yet, but they are doing it up, i would defonately recommend it, and i was down at judds today, i would say the jungle was better and cheaper


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Jungle phase in hornchurch and cold blooded in rainham (and there new zoo at weekends) are well worth the visit but dont bother going much further essex way as there the best.

The only other london ones ive ever liked where kings reptile world (turn right out side monument station (i think, its befor camden town anyway) and its near the super fi store) and of course crystal palce reptiles.


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

There is supreme pets in lewisham if your ever south of the river : victory:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I used to go to a certain shop in Canterbury...

The welcome Mark gives you at Ameyzoo, plus the helpful nature & enthusiasm he shows for his animals.... it's like moving from Baghdad to Monaco...


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

Have you tried Animal World in Grays??

He has some lovely stuff down there...


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

Since Emma, Matt and Steve left Aquasplash, its gone really down hill TBH, they are now selling teddy bears in there:gasp:.

Mark Ameey always spoke down his nose at me and was very patronising, but maybe its just me/my face lol.

I have not been to cold blooded yet but plan to this month some time as i have only heard good stuff about them.

And of course, the infamous Crystal Palace, well, speaks for itself.................


----------

